# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  pharmacon best lab?

## jolter604

i keep hearing that pharmacon is the best lab out right now,but if they are dosed the same how is one better?anyone use this brand?

----------


## Bicep321

Like most sources, there's great and horrible reviews. You won't know till you try them yourself

----------


## Trevis

they are cheaters! i do not trust them.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> they are cheaters! i do not trust them.


agreed. heard no positive feedbacks about them. 
as for me, i'd say that vermoje is number one. at least it works for me and never had fake shit.

----------


## Nick147

> agreed. heard no positive feedbacks about them. 
> .


Didn't even know they exist. 
Anyone had luck with pharmacom?

----------


## JAMIE07652

They have many reps , some good some bad

----------


## Jesusbrah

I wouldnt trust them. Yes they have alot of good reviews, but how many of them are fake? Heard they sell dbol as anavar /tbol and test as primo. Also heard their stuff is underdosed, if not completely bunk. 

Only way of finding out is to try it yourself.

----------


## jolter604

I think I will pass. Ty for the info.

----------


## Jesusbrah

> agreed. heard no positive feedbacks about them. 
> as for me, i'd say that *vermoje* is number one. at least it works for me and never had fake shit.


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## jolter604

> 


That looks like the place I drop off my old engine oil.

----------


## mind&muscle

> i keep hearing that pharmacon is the best lab out right now,but if they are dosed the same how is one better?anyone use this brand?


 hit or miss mane some batches are good some arnt my buddy got some good and then an order later got some bunk and some good

----------


## Trevis

> 


thnx, already seen that  :Smilie: 
just another black PR.
this will not turn me away from vermo, at least until i keep on getting nice juice.

----------


## jolter604

Nah I am going to run vermodje some day, every one I know who ran it got good results.

----------


## Jesusbrah

> Nah I am going to run vermodje some day, every one I know who ran it got good results.


They got busted in 2014...

Heres something i read on another forum:

"Today morning in eastern europe were many busts and closing of some ilegal laboratories. Were discovered laboratories that were producing steroids underground in dirty placed. The problem appeared when many sportives where internated at emergency rooms with critical health problems."

"At the bust they discovered that this laboratory was mixing into the steroid oils a chemical used before 1989 for pigs , chemical that is also a CNS stimulant (this is why so many sportives into emergency rooms) "

Steroizi combinati cu un hormon folosit pentru ingrasarea porcilor. Alerta pentru romanii care au folosit anabolizante

----------


## jolter604

Maybe the fake brand is better, a knock off of a ugl.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> Nah I am going to run vermodje some day, every one I know who ran it got good results.


vermo is good to go.
i back up your decision.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Basicstero

Pharmacom is a real lab which produces great products with manifested active agents in manifested amounts. I know it cause I am Pharmacom Labs member and I am ready to provide proves, however the board says if I have less that 25 posts I am not allowed no post any links, It seems like I will have to leave 25 messages first...

----------


## Basicstero

> vermo is good to go.
> i back up your decision.


Vermo is good to go? Really? Well... I will provide also several proves "how good they are". By the way Radjay, which is produced allegedly in India is the same vermo in reality. Vermo also counterfeited Pharmacom labs products - without active agents of coarse and sold them to ruin our reputation. This is how vermoje works...Please read this.

----------


## ggerman

> Nah I am going to run vermodje some day, every one I know who ran it got good results.


Already running it. Would recommend it for sure... If not faked!!!

----------


## Trevis

> Vermo is good to go? Really? Well... I will provide also several proves "how good they are".


Yes, why not. I ve been pretty happy with their products for years...

----------


## BG

This discussion has ran it's course.

----------

